# Eugene Grewats Passed Away



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Some may have known him or posted back to him in the past. I had the pleasure of fishing and talking to him. Learning a few things and passing on some local knowledge to him here in Melbourne Bch last summer. He and his wife Dolly visited here from time to time from Michigan and enjoyed the break from the cold weather and some days at the beach wetting some lines and enjoying what the Atlantic had to offer for dinner. It's always a sad filling when you lose a fishing partner such as he .  

May He Rest In Peace


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)




----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If I had to pick a place to have a good time before my shuffle off this mortal coil, Florida would be the place.

Sounds like he had fun before he passed away.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So long, Eugene. Sure looks happy in that shot Koz posted...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Rest in Peace Eugene.


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

I didn't know Eugene but am very sorry to hear of his passing. My condolonces to the family.


----------



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

*condolences*

Condolences to the grewats family. I'm sure the great man upstairs has provided Eugene with the ultimate fishing hole.


----------



## lisboa (Mar 6, 2005)

i did not know the man but if heaven looks anything like that picture. he is definately happy. god bless the man.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Godspeed Eugene!


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

When I hit the beach this morning before Sunrise, I'll be thinking of Eugene and all the other guys that loved to throw some bait, some metal or some wood.

Godspeed Eugene.


----------

